# Model of 305 V-6 Engine



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to drop a line to announce that the National 60-66 Group will contract with Ken Kitchens to custom cast a model of our beloved engines.

The molds will be carved for a 1/25th scale 305 V-6 engine that was primarely used in the 1960-1969 GMC trucks. This was the first V-6 made by any american Company and is what I have in my 1960 GMC.

When We get the first casting test shots, I'll post pictures and infor on how to order them. 

Here is Kens Weblink
http://public.fotki.com/KenK/kitchen_table_resin_kits/


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I may be off base here. I had a 79 Camaro with a 305 CiD. engine. I guarantee it was a small block V-8 and not a V-6. Are GM truck engines coded differently? Just Curious...

Max Bryant


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I had to do a double take - my old Monte Carlo had the 305 V8, so that's the first thing I always think of when I see those numbers - but yes, GMC did a series of V6s that started at 305 and went up to 478. Sounds like a great project, I'll have to see what I can add one of these engines to...


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

rebuilt one of those babies in high school. it was a torque monster,also had an underdrive on the tranny.


----------

